# Question about trailer for sale.



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

I found a 24' Terry Dakota travel trailer for sale in Houston and the guy has it for sale for $6200 now. He did have it for $6800 a week ago. I spoke with him about it and looked at some pictures and it seems to be in good shape. I asked him how he came up with the price and he said he looked in classified ads and determined that's what they are selling for. I asking him about the NADA price and he stated "That wont buy this trailer". So my question is how do you determine what the value of the trailer is. Iv looked at several trailers on internet and checked the NADA and all of them are considerably over the NADA value.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Do some research of you own on Craigslist all over the US to get a broad idea of prices for the models you like. Most will sell for slightly below asking price but not too much. Most sellers are negotiable but some list their bottom price and hold to it. Your question about value is simply what someone is willing to pay for the item they want. Diff for everyone...


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Be very carefull about sellers, first does it have scented products in it and if so this is your first hint there is a water leak "wood rot" I know they are aluminum but the insides are other. Spend some money and have a pro check it out or you will be stuck with a problem you can not sell and or stand to spend the night in.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

make sure all appliances work, such as water heater,stove,furnace, check toilet out for leaks and holding tank. let the a/c run for the entire time you are checking the trailer out, not just a few min. you didn't say what year model it is or if it is tongue pull or 5th wheel, but 6200 sound too high for a 24', JMO.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I had a Terry Dakota. Check the roof on that puppy before you get serious.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Trailers are a dime a dozen, pick you one below the NADA and one you are satisfied with. If he wants more than the trailer is worth, I would let him keep it if it were me.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks guys I passed on that one


----------



## Elder Earl (May 29, 2012)

Another place to look at prices here in Houston is PPL. They are primarily a used RV store and sell a lot of RV's on consignment. This will give you a pretty good idea. No, I am not affiliated with them, I just buy parts there.


----------

